# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dreaming before I'm even asleep.....?

## Kara18

So, last night I had a couple moments right after I closed my eyes that I'd start to see some really freaky stuff. Usually, it can take me anywhere from a half an hour to an hour to fall asleep, but in this case, the visions began before I was even out. They're not even normal visions I'd make up in my mind... one included some lady with only the back portion of her head (like someone burned out everything from the back of her ears forward with a giant cigar) wearing a lion's mane around her neck, another was some dude with an insane mustache and wings growing out of his head... Another was a faceless person with hair like a stylized sun... All of the visions basically included one weird human-ish figure and a blurry, nondescript background.

Any idea what would cause me to see this kinda stuff while I'm still mostly awake?  ::shock::

----------


## giogoMoget2

yeah this is normal . Your mind starts wondering and making stories even before you go into REM. but for me, i look at those as imagingin instead of dreaming. 
but yeah they can get intesnse.. i had ones where i fall down on my face...and i awaken in real life from that closed eye state and feel like it really happened. and i'm really scared.

----------


## silver2k

Lol read my thread http://www.dreamviews.com/f13/entere...second-107011/

They are random thoughts that you get, almost like a dream,  I used it to well... read thread title :p

----------


## Kara18

I'd hate to think what's making my mind come up with that kinda stuff haha.

Then last night I had a dream inside a dream. Like, I dreamed I was asleep having a really horrible nightmare, then in my actual dream I woke up screaming, then after thinking I was awake for real, somehow I opened up my eyes and... yeah. complicated.

----------


## Irken

Haha, On last week I entered a lucid dream almost instantaneously after closing my eyes. However it should be noted that I stayed up all night and it was about 6-7 A.M. It was weird I was out of it from sleep depravation and after I closed my eyes I saw my brother walking with his hat on and I said to myself that in a second I would be in a dream so I became lucid like I said. It was really cool so I guess that's a WILD? Haha, accidental in any event I just kinda went with the flow that my mind was directing me. I didn't have a lot of control but the dream was very vivid. It captured my house in complete detail but once I got outside it was purple skies. Now that I think about this I've been in this setting before, I had a seizure once after being choked to where I passed out, in those like four seconds I dreamt that I was running (I could still hear everything going on outside and felt embarrassed as though I had just jerked off in real life so I was semi-lucid it was the weirdest experience ever. But like I was saying I could hear everything going on and that included my feet wildly hitting the floor which made me think I was running) so I felt that I was running for an eternity. In one scene the sky was a weird purple with an indigo type cloud and a floating piece of ground. All of this running I saw myself OBE it is super confusing but anyway. In my lucid dream I was floating through shit and the outside was this same purple sky only the ground was black and teal like it was digitalized and I couldn't go through it. Weird.... but cool

----------

